# Oris Pocket Watch



## declanh (Aug 19, 2007)

I took a bit of a punt on an oris pocket watch on a well known auction site.

Anyone got one of these and can estimate an age ?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks nice and clean and if it's the one I saw on flea bay, you got it for a good price

I'm sure you'll find further info about it here

Chris


----------

